# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Design Software

## Loquacity

Hi! Does anyone here use any particular software for planning and designing their renovations? Obviously, the cheaper the better  :Wink:  
Thanks!

----------


## nev25

Sketchup  http://sketchup.google.com/

----------


## dazzler

yep, sketchup.....

----------


## Loquacity

Awesome, thanks! I'll check it out  :Smilie:  
L

----------


## namtrak

My bet is, your probably looking for something where you can put a floor plan in, and virtually knock out walls and remodel kitchens and things. 
I think that sort of stuff exists, if nothing else in Turbocad type software, where you can get the demo versions - no printing/saving etc   :Smilie:   eg

----------


## atregent

I used Better Homes & Gardens Home Designer Suite v6, made by Chief Architect. Found it really easy to use, could draw walls and windows/doors, place furniture and fittings then do 3D views of the finished design. 
It was given to me by a friend who didn't need it any more, so I have no idea how much it was, but I doubt it would have been too expensive.

----------


## autogenous

> It was given to me by a friend who didn't need it any more, so I have no idea how much it was, but I doubt it would have been too expensive.

  Chief Architect is about $12000. Its complex. 
Id look for someone with little CAD experience Autodesk Autosketch which retails for about $140 if you ring around to CAD specific stores. 
It has 2D furniture/door blocks ready to go which enables to check room fits etc. 
Project builders use it quite a lot. They use ArchiCAD for their concept homes and Website concepts. 
ArchiCAD is no easy feet to get up and running without some CAD experience. 
Have a mess with Autosketch to do your concept work. You will still need a draftsman to do ventilation drawings etc.

----------


## atregent

> Chief Architect is about $12000. Its complex. 
> Id look for someone with little CAD experience Autodesk Autosketch which retails for about $140 if you ring around to CAD specific stores. 
> It has 2D furniture/door blocks ready to go which enables to check room fits etc. 
> Project builders use it quite a lot. They use ArchiCAD for their concept homes and Website concepts. 
> ArchiCAD is no easy feet to get up and running without some CAD experience. 
> Have a mess with Autosketch to do your concept work. You will still need a draftsman to do ventilation drawings etc.

  It wasn't the full Chief Architect deal, but a cut down version of it.  http://www.homedesignersoftware.com/...designersuite/  
I found it really easy to use

----------


## Mick0s

A few months ago, I stumbled across "MyVirtualHome" which can be picked up from any Beaumont Tiles store free of change.  It looks like it's a free download form their website too (which it wasn't when I grabbed it). 
I had a fair play around with it in the initial few weeks of picking it up, and it seemed to be fairly easy to use, and adaptable.  But being regularly away fomr home on business, I was forced to make do with a dodgy scan of the houseplans to work with. 
I have yet to really hook into it and get going with some decent measurements though. 
You can import a plan fomr an image file and start building from the ground up.
It even includes a decent set of home fittings, from kichen cabinets to sofas to move around the place to get a decent feel for the design.

----------


## Planned LScape

Autosketch is a cheaper version of CAD, still a great array of features but without 3D. Still, for professional looking designs it comes up a treat 
There are designs programs you can get from retail stores like Harvey Norman etc but they are pretty limited.

----------


## greenhj

ive been having a play with floorplanner.com  
seems easy enough for a beginner (could be a bad thing if you are after something more detailed) and if youve got a crappy computer (like my 8yr old thing) its pretty resource hungry. 
Its free so the price is right.

----------


## Cecile

> I used Better Homes & Gardens Home Designer Suite v6, made by Chief Architect. Found it really easy to use, could draw walls and windows/doors, place furniture and fittings then do 3D views of the finished design. 
> It was given to me by a friend who didn't need it any more, so I have no idea how much it was, but I doubt it would have been too expensive.

  I bought the HB&G Home Designer Suite, Version 8.0 and it was $119.  Unfortunately, they sold me an old stock superseded version...it's up to Version 9.0.  Pretty easy to use, although very tedious in places, for instance it doesn't "remember" your settings for cabinets/finishes and there is no Australian content which is a bit ridiculous (especially since the box declares "Australian Content" and gives a website to check.)  I have been having a lot of trouble "telling" the programme how I want the footings to look, for example, and can not work out how to do a pergola-type roof for a carport.  Really a bit too basic for someone who has had proper old-style T-square/set square drafting training and knows how it should work (long time ago!) 
I've had a look at Chief Architect, which I liked but it's no longer supported locally in Australia, and I'm not prepared to fork out that much money. 
I also had My Virtual Home in the past but it didn't work too well for me.  Might try it again. 
I would be inclined to get the Better Homes and Gardens Home Designer Suite, but make sure you're getting the 9.0 version.  You can also download it here Home Design Software - Home Designer Suite 
Happy renovating!

----------


## boyracer

Looks good^ but anyone know of any mac versions. Don't wanna have to buy windows as well....

----------


## stevoh741

Sketch up is for conceptual and easy to learn and good for Mac and free. If you want floor plan you will have to learn some cad software. Pretty sure autocad works on Mac however if you haven't the time stick to my virtual home or similar

----------

